# The PS4 Club



## Durvelle27 (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the PS4 Clubhouse! This is a place to discuss PS4 related news and issues. If you would like to join just PM me your info (PSN Name, Country, & Games you play)


*Member List*
___________________________________

[US] Forum Name: Durvelle27
        PSN Name: Durvelle
Games: Battlefield 4, Call of Duty: Ghost, Need for Speed: Rivals, Assassins Creed IV, Killzone: Shadow Fall, Resogun etc....


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I own a ps4 , my psn id is Imafia97, please state that you are from TPU when sending PSN friend request


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got a PS4!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.joystiq.com/2014/12/03/20th-anniversary-edition-ps4-pays-homage-to-original-playstation


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2014)

I am thinking about getting the camera. Any reason not to at this point? I know there are no games for it yet.


----------



## newbsandwich (Dec 3, 2014)

Just picked one up since the Bluray laser went out on the PS3.  Got the GTA5 & Last of Us bundle.  Still need to hook it up and sign in.  Can never remember my account or pw.   I'll update psn ID on here after its up and running.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 3, 2014)

PSN: v12dock
Games: GTAV, The last of US, Driveclub, Destiny, NBA 2K15


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2014)

I have only been hearing that AC: Unity is glitchy. I am wondering if that only goes for the PC version or does it go for consoles as well. And, have the bugs been patched if they affected the console versions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 3, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have only been hearing that AC: Unity is glitchy. I am wondering if that only goes for the PC version or does it go for consoles as well. And, have the bugs been patched if they affected the console versions.



The Crew, FarCry 4, AC: Unity are all broken/too buggy on PC.

2014 couldn't be over fast enough for Ubisoft.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> The Crew, FarCry 4, AC: Unity are all broken/too buggy on PC.
> 
> 2014 couldn't be over fast enough for Ubisoft.



What about for console then?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know.



OK. Well I don't think consoles were plagued and it has been a month. I have a bunch of PS3 games to trade in for pennies to Gamestop since my PS3 died. I am thinking of picking up AC: Unity as I like historical games and the environment looks incredible.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2014)

the trailer is amazing and totally not what you expect.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2014)

AC: Unity is beautiful! I mean the graphics are amazingly good. Gameplay is what you would expect from AC series. My only complaint is at times FPS does dip when running through large crowds.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 6, 2014)

new PS4 exclusive from the creator of Twisted Metal and God of War.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2014)

I own a PS4 with my partner, in my opinion AC 4 Black flag looks 5x better than Unity.
I am currently playing it though alongside Destiny.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I own a PS4 with my partner, in my opinion AC 4 Black flag looks 5x better than Unity.



Really? The PS4 version of Black Flag looks better than PS4 Unity? I have heard the cut scenes are similiar but as far as real gameplay goes Unity is still much better.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2014)

In terms of texture i think Black Flag looks better personally and framerate is lot smoother on black flag until they fixed the framerate issue on Unity.
Gameplay wise i agree the Unity is a lot better.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2014)

I just realized to play anything multiplayer I have to have a PS+ account which costs money. That is kinda lame...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I just realized to play anything multiplayer I have to have a PS+ account which costs money. That is kinda lame...



yep. they followed suit with xbox and charged for online play. Still a sign of how PC gaming is better.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> yep. they followed suit with xbox and charged for online play. Still a sign of how PC gaming is better.



Maybe, but being a PS+ member gives free access to new games every month. Also, most PC games are console ports anyway so...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 18, 2014)

PS+ is excellent on PS3 at this moment,anyone still playing Destiny?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2015)

I am going to pick up the new Metal Gear this week. The reviews are all really positive. Anyone been playing it on the PS4?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 28, 2015)

this place is dead!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m surprised there aren’t more PS4 users


----------



## R00kie (Feb 10, 2019)

they are just shy 
I'll join in my PSN is Kutuzov28


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 10, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> they are just shy
> I'll join in my PSN is Kutuzov28


Sweet 

What do you play


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 10, 2019)

I would've joined If I actually used my ps4 still, it's not been powered on in over two years  and I've still not bought any exclusives for it.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 10, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sweet
> 
> What do you play


Exclusives mostly, some fighting games, , and recently picked up No Man's Sky now that they've got coop sorted and stuff to do in the game 
Also picked up RDR2 when it came out


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 28, 2021)

Do you still play PS4, as PS5 is not arriving to stores so soon. ‍


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Do you still play PS4, as PS5 is not arriving to stores so soon. ‍



Just to wake this topic up - still happy with my PS4 Pro coupled with the Full HD Asus monitor I have. 
Don't really want to afford PS5/XSX with their current pricings anyway.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2021)

I also have a PS4 and a PS3 that's modded with Hen so I can play my favorite PSX games like Gran Turismo and Gran Turismo 2.

I am waiting on prices on the PS5 to return to normal and Sony to release Gran Turismo 7 I wish they would do a remastered of the first two Gran Turismo games or bring the gaming style back not like the current Gran Turismo.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I also have a PS4 and a PS3 that's modded with Hen so I can play my favorite PSX games like Gran Turismo and Gran Turismo 2.
> 
> I am waiting on prices on the PS5 to return to normal and Sony to release Gran Turismo 7 I wish they would do a remastered of the first two Gran Turismo games or bring the gaming style back not like the current Gran Turismo.



Something didn't feel right with GT Sport. Now I understand why.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Something didn't feel right with GT Sport. Now I understand why.



Hehe, I loved the way you started out with 10.000cr and buy a used car and race.
If you want more you have to complete licenses that's a fair to get use to racing. I don't get gold in every license but it's still really good.

I really wish they would freshing out those 2 versions they don't have to bring any new cars back they can keep everything in it the games just needs a graphical update.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Hehe, I loved the way you started out with 10.000cr and buy a used car and race.
> If you want more you have to complete licenses that's a fair to get use to racing. I don't get gold in every license but it's still really good.
> 
> I really wish they would freshing out those 2 versions they don't have to bring any new cars back they can keep everything in it the games just needs a graphical update.



For long time fans/veterans - that might be the perfect approach like you just said. 
However, I still think that they just blow everything out so new players can enjoy the game, or make it more accessible at least (the system is still goddamn popular, so it's a no brainer to make it more accessible anyway, logically).
Idk, GT Sport is the first Gran Turismo game I've ever played. I feel fine with it, but there's something odd that the older versions have.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> For long time fans/veterans - that might be the perfect approach like you just said.
> However, I still think that they just blow everything out so new players can enjoy the game, or make it more accessible at least (the system is still goddamn popular, so it's a no brainer to make it more accessible anyway, logically).
> Idk, GT Sport is the first Gran Turismo game I've ever played. I feel fine with it, but there's something odd that the older versions have.



I get sport moves online and more expert like it's times.

But for a 30+ person like me that spend my teens with Gran Turismo it would be a blast of the past like Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, Call of duty, Medal of Honor, The Saboteur.

This is also why I built a Windows XP gamer last year.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I get sport moves online and more expert like it's times.
> 
> But for a 30+ person like me that spend my teens with Gran Turismo it would be a blast of the past like Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, Call of duty, Medal of Honor, The Saboteur.
> 
> This is also why I built a Windows XP gamer last year.



I still remember my days as a primary school young head playing Twisted Metal + Mortal Kombat 4 on PS1, good times lol.


----------

